# Can violent coughing affect chances of implantation?



## pintoes

Hi everyone. I'm new on here as of tonight and still learning my way around.
I am on cycle day 21 of 28 and ov on either 18th or 19th. Been unwell for the last 8 days and for last 5 days had a bad cough. No sign of it easing yet and I get bad fits of violent coughing. I know coughing makes pelvic floor muscles tighten so I'm wondering if the violence of a cough could prevent a blastocyst implanting. Also read that chances of conceiving can be higher when your unwell. Anyone had experience of this? 

Anyone else been unwell this cycle during ov? Your :witch: due on 29th? Want a buddy?

Pintoes xxx


----------



## IslandMommy

I was wondering the exact same thing..........
I have been prone to allergies all my life and have sneezed so hard i have felt my uterus contract.
I thought i was pregnant this cycle but it was just the flu, Af came today, and i hate her.
I want a buddy!!!
Are you TTC your first or you already a Mum?


----------



## WannaB

Nope if its fertilized and is going to implant then coughing, sneezing, jumping etc will not stop it!


----------



## pintoes

Hi IslandMommy,
Can't say I am aware of my uterus contracting from a sneeze or cough but I definitely feel my pelvic floor tighten up.
I'm waiting to see if AF turns up on 29th! Good luck for you on this cycle.
I'll buddy with you :) you'll be my first! I am ttc my first but might get my second too!! Got high chance of twins as both my mother and father have family history of twins and my mum is an identical twin herself! 

Pintoes xxx


----------



## pintoes

Hi WannaB,
Thanks for the advice. Was really hoping that was the case. Been worrying that my sickness and coughing could prevent a BFP! :D

Pintoes xxx


----------



## Mystique26

Hi pintoes. Same here, I came down with something. My throat gets really itchy so i get this violent coughing fits too. Although my worries are somewhat different. After BD'ng with OH, my throat suddenly began to itch like hell as I was lying still to make way for the swimmers, but no matter how hard i tried to keep from coughing, i coudlnt stop it, it was really itchy. So out came all the swimmers. I doubt there was any left to get up my uterus after my violent coughing spells. Sigh :(


----------



## pintoes

Hi Mystique,
I had same problem but I had my bum up on 2 pillows folded in half and my legs up in the air (folded down onto my chest when I got tired of holding them up) and I'm sure I looked very silly but majority of the swimmers kept going while only a few came out from me coughing. No idea if keeping my bum so high has any difference but if that's all it takes to conceive then I'll do it after every BD. I'm also never sure how long to stay in that position so it depends on how I feel and weather I'm of swimmers coming back down but I'll often stay in that position for hour and half to two hours. Small uncomfortable price to pay if it gets me my BFP! 

Good luck with future BD :D

Pintoes xxx


----------



## thamaraisk

I have a terrible cough and I can feel as though my uterus is contracting and I seem to pee when I cough uncontrollably!! Thanks for clearing my doubts !!


----------



## sparkle_gems

Mystique26 said:


> So out came all the swimmers. I doubt there was any left to get up my uterus after my violent coughing spells. Sigh :(

hey hun apparently when the swimmers get shot up there (sorry to be so crude) the good ones are already on their way to your tubes to wait for the egg, the ones that seem to fall out are apparently the ones that arent the best swimmers or are already dead and wouldnt have swam up to the egg anyway so hopefully you still got a load on their way to the right place! :thumbup:

good luck x


----------

